# LIÈGE - LUIK - LÜTTICH ... crown of Wallonia



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Palais des Princes-Évêques de Liège


Liège Pont Maghin


Liège


Cathédrale Saint-Paul de Liège


Liège Pont de Fragnée

...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great pics so far. I hope more will come? Much more!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, there'll be more alright. 


Liège Ancienne Église Notre-Dame-de-l'Immaculée-Conception


Liège 


Liège Guillemins


Liège Quai de Gaulle


Liège Guillemins


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

So far indeed great shots :cheers: i will wait to see the rest of them...


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

You guys think you can handle more Liege? 


Liège 


Liège 


Collégiale Saint-Barthélemy de Liège

Ghettolicious:


Liège Rue du Pâquier


Liège Hors Chateau


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Great thread. We want more!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's more...


Liège Hors Chateau


Palais des Princes-Évêques de Liège


Liège Pont de Fragnée


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice pictures  

Hors-Château has some interesting buildings. It's one my favorite part of the city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

True, I don't think I remember a single ugly building in the street. Probably the most picturesque part of Liège.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Somewhat interesting article about Liège (aside from the religious stuff):

http://oriensjournal.com/archives/volume-15-number-1/“fiery-city”-not-without-hope

_For Liège is, in a dignified First World way, poor. Being in Western Europe, it does possess a more or less functional welfare system; [...]

No obvious landmarks exist to attract the spendthrift proletarian sightseer. The publicity given by the Liège Tourist Bureau to a museum of washing-machines indicates a certain desperation. Outside summer, the climate is pretty dismal; and even guidebooks admit to how little English is heard. The few foreigners I saw included a young American corporate type in an expensive fawn suit, almost dancing with rage about how hard he found it to communicate with the locals._​
To be honest, I think it's really worth a trip. Not as beautiful and clean as some of the other Belgian cities (the car park did smell like urine :shifty: ) but still cool and gritty.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

^^

I found the article a bit exaggerated. Especially the "no-ones gets an i-pod" part.




Those stupid hippies protesting on Place Saint-Lambert are ruining the view, it's such a shame.

Btw I hope you'll keep posting your pictures here and not only on the Belgian forum


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Liege is worth visiting just for the magnificent station courtesy of Calatrava. kay:


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

My favorite part of Liege is a stretch from the Pierreuse quarter to Outremeuse (Roture), tons of little cobblestoned windy streets... but it seems no tourists go over there.

And the article about the poverty is stupid ad overblown for the sake of affirming a stereotype, especially about the Ipods, just go in the richer hoods (Boverie, Cointe, around Sart Tilman) and it's full of "hipsters" and people jogging with their Ipods on.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

There's a fine and modern youth hostel at Outremeuse. It's situated in an old cloister. I can recommend it to anywone who's looking for a cheap room in the city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Palais des Princes-Évêques de Liège


Place Saint Barthélemy Liège


Place du Marché Liège


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Karnoit said:


> Those stupid hippies protesting on Place Saint-Lambert are ruining the view, it's such a shame.


What exactly are they doing there? Spanish style protests?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège André Grétry / Place de l'Opéra


Liège


Liège Outremeuse


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège 


Liège Guillemins 


Liège Rue Hors Château


----------



## toshijmx (May 31, 2011)

Very nice photos kampflamm! I am new here and it's wonderful to see such beautiful images of cities I had only heard the names of.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Kampflamm said:


> What exactly are they doing there? Spanish style protests?


Exactly. 

Nice add of pictures!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Kampflamm said:


> I'd say a day should probably be enough to see most sites. The historic center is relatively small. If you want to see places like Outremeuse and the train station you may perhaps need another day. Maybe some Liégeoise (sp?) can add what else should be covered in a trip to their city.


And there are some nice museums you can visit in Liège, of which the renewed Grand Curtius is well worth a visit.

Grand Curtius:


Kampflamm said:


> Grand Curtius (Maison Curtius) Liège


If you're into modern art, don't miss the Museum of Modern and Temporary Art, which hosted works of Picasso, Gauguin, Monet, Chagall, Kokoschka...

So yes, you can stay 2 days or so and visit the city ànd some museums.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège, Perron & Place du Marché


Place de l'Opera Liège


Liège


Liège Pont des Arches


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

aah cité administrative is such an ugly building + in totally wrong place. Nice pictures again!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Place Saint-Paul Liège


Liège


Grand Curtius


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Have you walked on to 'Montagne de buren' for a view of the city?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège-Guillemins


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège Place de la Cathédrale


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

I noticed that about Liege, the Dutch usually find it horrible while the French quite like it (there are a lots of French residents in Liege).

The reason for this is that I think the Dutch don't "get" Liege.
Liege will never be the tidy, clean and bourgeois (and boring) city that the Dutch are so fond of; it is a completely different kind of city: gritty, lively, popular... a kind totally absent anywhere in the Netherlands.

If you go to Liege with a "Dutch" mindset, you'd expect a city to be tidy and clean and you see a noisy, unruly, "well worn" city instead; then it's easy to write off Liege; but it's *NOT* what it's meant to be.
It's like going to London and expecting a clean, safe, bourgeois place.

The French in the other hand, appreciate Liege. They precisely seek in Liege what actually is lacking more and more in French cities where Middle class quarters became too expensive and the working-class hoods went ghetto; Liege kept a popular and lively atmosphere that's why there are many French around, because they typically hate the tidy bourgeois places that the Dutch love.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I think there are Dutch people who like Liége and French people who hate the city....


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

Benonie said:


> I think there are Dutch people who like Liége and French people who hate the city....


Yes there are... but I think "usually" it's the other way round


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège 


Liège 


Liège St. Barthelemy


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots of this grey city! Love the Calatrava station. Even though it's over the top for this town.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Why would it be over the top? I think it's just great. The station contrasts greatly to it's environment (just look at the houses around the station, but that makes it (in my opinion) very beautiful. I think the station will become a symbol of Liège.

And now I hope that they will soon build a nice new station in Brussels


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Le Patriote Illustré


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Geat shot that last one! 

I love the way the fiels on the hills are so close to the city center


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Yeah, the city is really set in a nice natural environment.


Liège Perron / Place du Marché


Liège


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège Passerelle Saucy


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit (Feb 3, 2007)

You have a great eye for composition. Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Glad you like the pics. kay:


----------



## MR. Bacon (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok thanks now I understand your post!
The stereotypes are there because of a reason, but it is not as black and white (sorry Dutch saying) as you say. They are building well planned projects in Holland inspired by the "chaos" in Belgium, lol!
I also like order in my house and some in the city, but I don't want to live in the new build neighborhoods in Holland. To much order for me  I think you are talking about the difference between city people and country people.. 

I don’t understand why the Dutch forum members chose Luik as ugliest city in the world? That’s crazy! In my opinion Almere beats Luik in this competition.. I like the old, new, ugly, beautiful and industrial look of this city


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Further evidence, that Liège ain't all that bad:


Temple Antoiniste Liège


Liège


Liège-Guillemins

To be honest, if the Ruhr valley industrial cities looked half as good as Liège, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ I think the towns in the Ruhr area are great, but really different from Liège. Maybe you're just accustomed to this area and you think it's nothing special.




Tchek said:


> It's Longdoz. I live there for almost 2 years... Liege is one of the very few authentically urban cities of Belgium, with Antwerp.


Why don't you include Brussels? :dunno: I think Brussels is very urban.


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> Yeah, there'll be more alright.
> 
> 
> Liège Guillemins
> ...



Calatrava?


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^Yes


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wapper said:


> Why don't you include Brussels? :dunno: I think Brussels is very urban.


Tcheck meant authentically urban cities. Of course Brussels is urban (very!) and I agree, the city is authentic too. And Ghent is according to Lonely Planet one of the most authentic cities in Europe... 

Maybe Belgium has got only authenticly urban cities! :cheers:


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

The question also is what you define as "urban". I'd say most bigger cities are relatively urban (culture, transportation etc).


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tchek said:


> I noticed that about Liege, the Dutch usually find it horrible while the French quite like it (there are a lots of French residents in Liege).
> 
> The reason for this is that I think the Dutch don't "get" Liege.
> Liege will never be the tidy, clean and bourgeois (and boring) city that the Dutch are so fond of; it is a completely different kind of city: gritty, lively, popular... a kind totally absent anywhere in the Netherlands.
> ...


I used to live in Liège and the only french there were were students (you just have to pay ton enter a paramedical cursus in Wallonia whereas in France, there are selections because studies are free). As soon as they are graduate, they go back to France, probably fed up with this dirty city.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Nice old pic of St. Lambert Square:


[St. Lambert Place, Liège, Belgium] (LOC) von The Library of Congress auf Flickr


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Kampflamm, any plans to visit Antwerp on a sunny day?  Would love so see your take on the city.


----------



## Tchek (Oct 8, 2010)

thib8500 said:


> I used to live in Liège and the only french there were were students (you just have to pay ton enter a paramedical cursus in Wallonia whereas in France, there are selections because studies are free). As soon as they are graduate, they go back to France, probably fed up with this dirty city.


Many go back home to work in France or because of their family, you just "assume" they go back because they are fed up with "this dirty city". It's not like French cities are much cleaner (ever been to Marseille?). I live in Liege and in my street alone I don't count anymore the French licence plates everywhere, and most of them are not students (unless students drive peugeot 406 or big familiy cars)

Similarly I have (belgian) friends who live in France, and ALL of them are *dying* to go back to Liege.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

And you assume that french cities are dirty just because Marseille is. Did I say that Belgian cities are dirty ?
You like your city, that's a right. But you must accept that many people don't. 

That's what makes me crazy. People in Liège think the dirtyness of their city is what makes it lovely. It does not ! I'm not really keen on cities where peole can urinate on the cathedral wall or everywhere in the streets (don't say it's not true, you know it is), where you can find french fries on pavements every 2 meters, where you can play football with beer cans everywhere since you find them everywhere.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

No offensive Thib, but I also have the impression that a lot of french towns have some dirty quarters. I don't really care, but I think it is not correct to deny it.


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège-Guillemins


Liège-Guillemins


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

BTW, are all the pics showing? Someone on the German forum said that some of them are down. :dunno:


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^They are showing  Great pics again!


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Thermo said:


> Kampflamm, any plans to visit Antwerp on a sunny day?  Would love so see your take on the city.


If the weather's right I may try to visit Antwerp and Gent at some point this summer. 


Liège-Guillemins


Liège


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Liège


Liège Pont de Fragnée


Liège


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Cathédrale Saint-Paul de Liège


Cathédrale Saint-Paul de Liège


Liège-Guillemins


----------

